# KSM pros and cons? Also an idea



## ECOTOX

So I'm working on a new 2.2 kernel for the vibrant and I got a few things going but here is the deal. Any devs wanna weigh in on cost to benefit on kernel same page merging? I heard it prevents sleep so here is an idea I haven't tried yet and don't know how I would manage it. would it cause problems to have ksm toggle based on screen state? So when the screen is off we disable it so phone enters sleep state but turn it back in when the phone is in use...

Ideas? Opinions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

